# HDMI port bad



## jscozz (Sep 28, 2002)

My HDMI port stopped working after the cable was yanked by another falling device. I am guessing the solder joint was broken... before I open teh unit, can anyone tell me if the hdmi port is indeed soldered onto the board? And if so, is it easily accessible to resolder?


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

The surface mount pins are *EXTREMELY* small. I doubt you can repair it.

Here is a picture, its the small thing in the middle. http://www.gizmolovers.com.nyud.net/Photos/TiVoHD-Review/Large/TiVoHD-inside-7.jpg

Why not just switch to component cables?


----------



## jscozz (Sep 28, 2002)

I am using component now... but I would prefer to stay all digital...

I am curious if anyone else here experienced a dead HDMI port due to a cable or connection jolt, that was something other than a solder joint?


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

jscozz said:


> I am using component now... but I would prefer to stay all digital...
> 
> I am curious if anyone else here experienced a dead HDMI port due to a cable or connection jolt, that was something other than a solder joint?


Mine went dead. No cable or connection jolt. Just stopped working. Now on Component. I called TIVO and they will send out another box for $149. Until the GSOD problem is solved I am not throwing good money after bad!


----------



## JonathanMeyers (Dec 20, 2007)

There are lots of problems with HDMI. Do a search and you will see them.


----------



## rjschechter (Jun 15, 2009)

My HDMI was working like a dream for several months, but a couple of days ago it simply stopped working. No jolt, no nothing. Tivo tech support says it's the TV's fault, but the HDMI inputs on the TV work just fine with my DVD player. Tivo "Systems Information" says there's no HDMI connected, even though there is, so it seems to me it's Tivo's fault. 

Oddly, when I power down the Tivo and then power up, the screen does display Tivo's "powering up" message for a minute or two, so there is some sort of communication going on over the HDMI, but then there's nothing and my TV displays a "No Signal" message.

I'm still under warranty and I'm planning to make a fuss if they don't send me a replacement unit (or tell me how to fix the problem and get my HDMI working again).


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

I had a problem with my HDMI.

Turns out, my kid was the problem. My HDTV doesn't support 480i resolution. Somehow he got a hold of the remote and switched the output of the Tivo from "Hybrid" to "Native". The native makes it so that any channel that outputs 480i to not work. 

Tivo support couldn't help, but finally I just went through every single setting in Tivo to figure it out. Set it back to hybrid (which converts 480i to 720) and it was fixed.


----------



## rjschechter (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks. My Tivo was set for "native," which has worked just fine for months. I just tried out various other video choices, and none of them fixed the problem, so I put it back to Native. 

I just don't get why it should work fine for so long and then suddenly stop working. No one changed any of my settings. I suppose the HDMI output jack just died somehow. Unfortunately, I don't have another HDMI tv or computer to hook up to see if the Tivo works on other hardware.


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

rjschechter said:


> Thanks. My Tivo was set for "native," which has worked just fine for months. I just tried out various other video choices, and none of them fixed the problem, so I put it back to Native.
> 
> I just don't get why it should work fine for so long and then suddenly stop working. No one changed any of my settings. I suppose the HDMI output jack just died somehow. Unfortunately, I don't have another HDMI tv or computer to hook up to see if the Tivo works on other hardware.


This happened to my tivoHD too. All of a sudden one day just no signal.

It was after 3 months, but before a year, so I got a refurb replacement for 49 dollars.


----------



## deaddeeds (Sep 19, 2008)

My HDMI gives me crazy colors so I just use the component.


----------



## toppledwagon (Jul 13, 2009)

The HDMI port on my series 3 just died today. I get the 'starting up' message when it first powers on, but the colors are off and there is static. After that it just doesn't display anything. I've tried multiple ports on my TV, but they all react the same. Is there someone that fixes this problem?

-Dave


----------



## oViTynoT (May 18, 2007)

Wow. An HDTV that doesn't support 480i???? Who the heck thought of THAT?

What happens on OTA signals from SD stations? Just a blank screen?


----------



## bigdave2004 (Dec 18, 2002)

Well this sucks. Mine has started to drop at weird times. A restart of the TV results in an HDCP error. Some times I'll get audio via HDMI but no Video. Component works, no problem. Anyone else see similar signs?


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

I had this and for some reason it was "fixed" with a different HDMI Cable! This was a strange issue as I have a working BluRay player on 1 HDMI input and when I added the NEW TiVo HD on the other input I got the please wait when I first started. It then went black and would not come back. I swapped inputs at the TV and it was OK...then a few days later was bad again. Since this was a new TiVo (I bought 3 at once) I was going to switch it with one of the other 2 "good ones". Since that would have been a PITA, I decided to first put the "bad" cable on the BluRay and the "good" cable on the TiVo. They BOTH worked and I have not had any issues since with either device. Also this was NOT an HDMI seating issue as I had plugged and unplugged both the good and bad cables many times before I sawpped them.

It may be worth a try!


----------



## djtweed (Mar 17, 2006)

Question: For all you broken HDMI ports that have switched to Component... Does Netflix streaming work over component?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

djtweed said:


> Question: For all you broken HDMI ports that have switched to Component... Does Netflix streaming work over component?


Of course.


----------



## djtweed (Mar 17, 2006)

bkdtv said:


> Of course.


I only ask because my Tivo HD will not show Netflix through the COMPOSITE connection, unless I turn on my HDTV hooked up to the HDMI port. We want to watch Netflix in the adjoining bedroom, and so far it's not working.

I thought it might be a HDCP issue, since Component is not secure, i was afraid it would not work also.

Ok, does ANYONE have a 2nd TV hooked up to composite that is able to watch Netflix? (Or could someone test it for me, just make sure your HDMI TV is powered OFF)


----------



## lgbalch (Feb 17, 2005)

Re dead HDMI ports: I have 2 Series 3 units, both over 30 months old, both always operated perfectly. Suddenly yesterday afternoon, BOTH HDMI ports quit working for no apparent reason. Yesterday AM, TiVo downloaded 11.0d by phone to one of them. but the other had gotten 11.0d by ethernet 2 weeks ago, no problems, so the patch is immaterial to the dead ports. One TiVo is connected to a stereo TV, so I'm now running both HDMI and component cables to it. Works perfectly on component, still dead on HDMI. Changing Video Output does not help. TiVo tech reps spent much time on phone with me, but they are stumped, and finally suggested WeaKnees might help. The second TiVo connects through an A/V to surround system, so unless the port gets fixed, I guess I'm going to have to go component + optical, which is a pain in the butt as I'll have to spend a whole day moving things, taking stuff apart, threading cables, etc. But judging from all the problems I see mentioned here, I guess I'll have to bite the bullet. Does anyone know whether WeaKnees service has ever resurrected a dead HDMI port?


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

rjschechter said:


> Thanks. My Tivo was set for "native," which has worked just fine for months. I just tried out various other video choices, and none of them fixed the problem, so I put it back to Native.
> 
> I just don't get why it should work fine for so long and then suddenly stop working. No one changed any of my settings. I suppose the HDMI output jack just died somehow. Unfortunately, I don't have another HDMI tv or computer to hook up to see if the Tivo works on other hardware.


I've told this story before so ...

I had my THD working fine with HDMI on my Samsung 32" for weeks. Out of the blue the audio stopped working. Switching to component and using analog/digital audio worked but I hate all those cables.

Upshot was a firmware update for my TV fixed the problem. Not saying it's your problem by I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## drey (Jul 21, 2008)

rocko said:


> I've told this story before so ...
> 
> I had my THD working fine with HDMI on my Samsung 32" for weeks. Out of the blue the audio stopped working. Switching to component and using analog/digital audio worked but I hate all those cables.
> 
> Upshot was a firmware update for my TV fixed the problem. Not saying it's your problem by I thought I'd mention it.


Funny... I have Series 3 as well and on my unit *only* HDMI port works, while other (component, analog) produce black & white picture. Anyone have an extra unit for spare parts? I think we can build one that works!


----------



## eddielives (Nov 29, 2007)

Suprised nobody has asked this already, so I'll throw it out there. Is there a *significant *difference in picture quality using component cables vs. HDMI? I know... component is an analog cable, so you have compression and conversion going on, but has anybody done an A-B comparison? Just curious.

I'll do the A-B myself, and let you know, provided somebody can confirm that HDMI and component are both active at all times. I'd like to know if they are anyways as I'm planning to run an HDMI out to my porch (32" LCD) from the bedroom HD Tivo (BR TV only has component, no HDMI). I just don't want to go through all the trouble of running a 30' HDMI cable if both outputs aren't acive simultaniously.

I'll do the A-B on the main TV which has both inputs (Sammy FPT-5084). But again, Id like confirmation before I go through the trouble of hooking up component while my HDMI connection works perfectly on that set up.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

eddielives said:


> Suprised nobody has asked this already, so I'll throw it out there. Is there a *significant *difference in picture quality using component cables vs. HDMI? I know... component is an analog cable, so you have compression and conversion going on, but has anybody done an A-B comparison? Just curious.
> 
> I'll do the A-B myself, and let you know, provided somebody can confirm that HDMI and component are both active at all times. I'd like to know if they are anyways as I'm planning to run an HDMI out to my porch (32" LCD) from the bedroom HD Tivo (BR TV only has component, no HDMI). I just don't want to go through all the trouble of running a 30' HDMI cable if both outputs aren't acive simultaniously.
> 
> I'll do the A-B on the main TV which has both inputs (Sammy FPT-5084). But again, Id like confirmation before I go through the trouble of hooking up component while my HDMI connection works perfectly on that set up.


I run HDMI to my Sammy and component to my Slingbox on my HD TiVo - both work simultaneously. If that helps ...


----------



## brettlyman (Aug 4, 2009)

My DLP tv is connected to component, and my bedroom flat-panel is connected via 35ft hdmi. Both worked simultaneously with perfect picture for the last three months, including Netflix streaming. 

Over the weekend, however, hdmi stopped working. I was able to get picture again by bringing my tv out and hooking it up with a brand new 10ft hdmi cable, a system reset and much cable fiddling, but still can't get the 35ft cable to work. 

So to answer one question: yes, you can run both component and hdmi at the same time to two different tv's, including support for Netflix streaming video on both. 

About the hdmi port going bad: I don't know how to fix it. My guess is a hardware problem with the hdmi port inside the TiVo.


----------



## brettlyman (Aug 4, 2009)

UPDATE: I got my HDMI to work -- it appears the port is just loose or something. 

With a second TV connected via component, I went to System Information and on the second page where it has "HDMI Status" I saw that it kept switching from "HDCP enabled" to "HDCP not enabled" erratically. So, leaving it on that screen, I just kept fiddling with the HDMI cable in the back until it stayed on "HDCP enabled", and then my other TV came on. 

This happened with two different HDMI cables, the 35ft one and the brand new 10ft cable. So the problem is not the cable, it's the HDMI port.

At least that's my situation. I'm just glad I got it working...now I'm not going to touch it! I'll probably have to have an electrical repairman fix the port if possible...


----------



## chart (Sep 4, 2001)

TIVo HDMI port replaced!!.

My TIVO HD HDMI port was broken one day by cleaning service pushing the tivo up against a wall(URRGGGG). There was no picture but could get a start-up screen if I wiggle the connection but no picture once tivo was up and running and no SD or HD. Was getting HDMI not permited. I had wiggled it so much that the port was now broken.
Tivo wanted $150 to fix so I decided to try a fix. I am just a Hobbyist at soldering so it is not that difficult just takes some patience.

I had a HDDVD player with a HDMI port I desoldered. I think JAMECO also had the correct one HDMI part. I would try to just resolder the existing HDMI port before completely replacing. I can see in the before pictures 2 pins were loose. of course in frustration I wiggled the port enough to break the connector on the outside of the HDMI port .

Here is how I fixedLarge images so you can zoom if needed)

Tools:
Solder iron
Solder
Wick to de-solder
Flux
Magnifying glass with light..(these pins are tiny and my eyes are old)
http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc18/kevflynn/Public/IMG_1846.jpg

Before:
http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc18/kevflynn/Public/IMG_1834.jpg
http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc18/kevflynn/Public/IMG_1835.jpg

Removed broken HDMI from circuit board:
You will need to remove the circuit board from the tivo. Note: there are two screws holding the front panel display on that will need to come out so the board can slip out past the cable cards
http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc18/kevflynn/Public/IMG_1838-1.jpg

Re-soldered new(from HDDVD player) HDMI Port:
I had to touch up the solder pins twice so don't put everything back together before testing. These connections are very tiny . You need to make sure none of the pins have solder bridging two pins.
A good example of how to drag solder these pins




http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc18/kevflynn/Public/IMG_1839.jpg

Success!!!:
http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc18/kevflynn/Public/IMG_1841.jpg

I added a HDMI lock device so this wont happen again!! $20 cheap to stop it from breaking again.(or I need to fire my Cleaning service)
http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc18/kevflynn/Public/IMG_1848.jpg
http://www.blueechosolutions.com/hd-ez-lock.php

Good luck. I know it is scary operating on your Tivo.
Kevin


----------



## chart (Sep 4, 2001)

brettlyman said:


> UPDATE: I got my HDMI to work -- it appears the port is just loose or something.
> 
> With a second TV connected via component, I went to System Information and on the second page where it has "HDMI Status" I saw that it kept switching from "HDCP enabled" to "HDCP not enabled" erratically. So, leaving it on that screen, I just kept fiddling with the HDMI cable in the back until it stayed on "HDCP enabled", and then my other TV came on.
> 
> ...


Get one of these for $20 and it will solve your loose HDMI problem. They work great.
http://www.blueechosolutions.com/hd-ez-lock.php


----------



## eht123 (Jul 17, 2008)

chart said:


> TIVo HDMI port replaced!!.
> 
> ........


Good post, and nice handiwork!


----------



## eht123 (Jul 17, 2008)

Not making excuses for Tivo (or HDMI in general), but...

HDMI connectors are notoriously flimsy. Always provide some form of strain relief for the cable, either to the Tivo chassis itself, or to the rack you have it installed in. That way, when things get moved around it's a zip tie and some solid object taking up any load on the cable, rather than the tiny HDMI connector.


----------



## ebenclaw (Jan 4, 2010)

I know this post is old but this is exactly what I need to do to my Sony flat screen. Do you know if HDMI ports are heat sensitive? This is the best post about repairing these things yourself (that I've been able to find) and I've soldered stuff before but not on a $1000 item. 

Thanks and any tips would be great!


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Might be easier to use solder paste and a hot air gun or hair dryer to reattach the HDMI port instead of using a soldering iron.


----------



## lew9e (Jan 11, 2009)

You didn't mention if your problem is intermittent or not, but if wiggling your HDMI Cable can get your signal back, you might try hd EZ lock from Blue Echo Solutions (as mentioned above). There's a good chance it will take care of the problem in this situation.

If it's completely out, it won't help, but it can prevent it from being damaged again after you fix it.


----------



## jscozz (Sep 28, 2002)

I finally got around ot opening my Tivo and looking at the HDMI connections. I could not see any pins that were not connected or moving when the connector is wiggled (although I do not have a magnifying glass yet)... I will need to get one.

Mine is always shown as Not Connected in the Tivo Sys Info screen, no matter how I wiggle it.

Chart, could you clearly see yours disconnedted? Was your problem at the solder joing or in the connector? I don't see anything that can break in the connector itself... all contacts seem to be in their proper place... no room for bending.


----------



## flrf2001 (Jan 14, 2010)

you would think by now TIVO Support would have updated doumentation on this issue - BUT - they dont visit this site - I cut/paste and emailed to them - yes you can email TIVO and not spend your life on hold or waiting for someone to sign in the other side of the CHAT session. Ordered an HD Antenna live in the SF Bay area - install and say goodbye to Comcast... Im a PBS kinda guy and I would rather pay Netflix rates for a movie anyway


----------



## imcordless (Dec 22, 2009)

I had the same problem i found repair for Tivo HDMI for 99.95 sent it in and now works perfectly..


----------



## chart (Sep 4, 2001)

jscozz said:


> Chart, could you clearly see yours disconnedted? Was your problem at the solder joing or in the connector? I don't see anything that can break in the connector itself... all contacts seem to be in their proper place... no room for bending.


No the solder connections looked good. Only indication was when I pressed down on connectors on the mother board(with the cover off) the picture would return. It looked like the far right 2 pins had issues although they looked good.


----------



## lgbalch (Feb 17, 2005)

lgbalch said:


> Re dead HDMI ports: I have 2 Series 3 units, both over 30 months old, both always operated perfectly. Suddenly yesterday afternoon, BOTH HDMI ports quit working for no apparent reason. Yesterday AM, TiVo downloaded 11.0d by phone to one of them. but the other had gotten 11.0d by ethernet 2 weeks ago, no problems, so the patch is immaterial to the dead ports. One TiVo is connected to a stereo TV, so I'm now running both HDMI and component cables to it. Works perfectly on component, still dead on HDMI. Changing Video Output does not help. TiVo tech reps spent much time on phone with me, but they are stumped, and finally suggested WeaKnees might help. The second TiVo connects through an A/V to surround system, so unless the port gets fixed, I guess I'm going to have to go component + optical, which is a pain in the butt as I'll have to spend a whole day moving things, taking stuff apart, threading cables, etc. But judging from all the problems I see mentioned here, I guess I'll have to bite the bullet. Does anyone know whether WeaKnees service has ever resurrected a dead HDMI port?


I have since discovered that the ports are actually OK. What happened was that on the very same day, for no apparent reason, the INPUT HDMI ports to which the TiVos were connected went dead. One a Panasonic Plasma, the other a Denon A/V receiver. (And all 3 ports on it went dead!) I found a report on the internet where a TV repair technician said he had been replacing I/O boards in tvs of many different brands and he claimed that the Dish network boxes were power surging the HDMI ports. Is this something TiVo boxes can do also?


----------



## brian163 (Apr 17, 2009)

lgbalch said:


> Is this something TiVo boxes can do also?


I'm going to vote that a big YES. My series 3 was connected to a Pioneer VSX-1019. One day the Tivo stopped displaying video and through trial and error I determined the HDMI input port on the Pioneer went dead. But it also seemed to have killed my RapidRun active flying lead connected to the receiver's output (RR is an HDMI cabling system for in wall runs of extended length) which is a $200 cable. At the time I figured it was the receiver.

But since my 1019 was going to be in repair for an extended period of time I used a second Pioneer (VSX-1020), replaced the RapidRun, etc. All was well again. Just this evening I went to watch TV and WHAMO, no HDMI output again. This time I discovered through painstaking trial and error that I lost the TIVO HDMI output, the RapidRun cable again, an HDMI input on the receiver and an HDMI port on my Panasonic flat screen!!!!!! (This is how you define "having a bad day".)

Now I can't *prove* this damage originated with the Tivo but as all of the other components except for the flat screen were already changed out and the Tivo's HDMI port itself has bitten the dust I'm 99% positive it was. (Using the component ports at the moment having convinced myself that throwing the Tivo out the window and onto the driveway would keep me from recording my favorite shows.)

Considering the number of people that have posted issues with the HDMI port dying, I wish I had the time, money, and patience to launch a class action lawsuit against Tivo for not addressing this issue before it likely cost me hundreds of dollars in component damage.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

There has always been an audio bug on my TivoHD that you have to solve by switching to PCM from DD but I dont think switching from HDMI fixes it..


----------



## cwbest (Oct 5, 2010)

rocko said:


> I've told this story before so ...
> 
> I had my THD working fine with HDMI on my Samsung 32" for weeks. Out of the blue the audio stopped working. Switching to component and using analog/digital audio worked but I hate all those cables.
> 
> Upshot was a firmware update for my TV fixed the problem. Not saying it's your problem by I thought I'd mention it.


THIS FIXED THE HDMI PROBLEM FOR ME!!! THANKS!!! I have a Sony KDL-40S504 40" and a Tivo HD - worked great together for months without problems. Tried to play a video I uploaded via pyTivo and the screen blanked out. I got the startup screen on bootup but then blackness. I saw this post and updated my Sony firmware and guess what? IT WORKED - THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## RickL66 (May 13, 2007)

imcordless said:


> I had the same problem i found repair for Tivo HDMI for 99.95 sent it in and now works perfectly..


Where did you send your TiVo in for repairs? My HDMI port just quit on me today. I spend 2 hours trying everything and compared it to my other TiVo (which still works with HDMI), I'm pretty sure my HDMI port is bad. I don't think I'm brave enough to do it myself.


----------



## stux (Jul 31, 2008)

RickL66 said:


> Where did you send your TiVo in for repairs? My HDMI port just quit on me today. I spend 2 hours trying everything and compared it to my other TiVo (which still works with HDMI), I'm pretty sure my HDMI port is bad. I don't think I'm brave enough to do it myself.


My TiVo HD (Australian Model) HDMI port just quit on me last night 

Coincidentally, I had just installed a new tv and it *was* working, but, with all the cable juggling I suspect the HDMI port got damaged.

Anyway, I've opened up the TiVo and can't see anything wrong with the pins, but after trying for a while, with careful jiggling on the HDMI cable I can actually get it to get a signal through to the TV

Not Connected -> HDCP Something -> HDCP Enabled

I confirmed that the issue was the port by the reproducing this behaviour with two different HDMI cables.

After a while I worked out if I push up on the cable, about 1.5 inches from the tivo "like so" then it works... so I quickly constructed a harness out of electrical tape, put the tivo back together and put it back in my av unit.

Sigh 

I suspect the actual socket is faulty, rather than the soldering to the motherboard.

If it causes me more grief I may look into if a specialist Hi-Fi repairer could perhaps replace the socket.

I really don't want to have to use Component as I have a 100% digital setup!


----------



## olsen623 (Apr 29, 2016)

Finally got around to looking at the non-functional HDMI port on my TiVo HD (built in 8/2007). Under a microscope I can see that SEVERAL HDMI surface mount pins are NOT connected to the pads on the motherboard. When gently nudged with an knife blade the pins freely move. There is almost NO solder there! Epic QC fail here. It's hard to believe the HDMI port ever worked on this unit.

I'll need to pull the motherboard, put down some flux and hand solder all the connector pins. (Yes I have access to _really good_ SMT rework equipment.)


----------

